# Good Deal on Hickory Canes



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 5, 2007)

http://ruralking.com/rko/cart.cgi?PRODUCT=016500015&SPD=UlU26431255RExg

That's only $9 per cane and the crook looks pretty wide.  I found that link on a cane fighting board that I visit and I asked a guy who bought one how it measured up compared to the Canemasters canes.
I will post his response here as soon as I get it.

AoG


----------



## Drac (Jul 5, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> http://ruralking.com/rko/cart.cgi?PRODUCT=016500015&SPD=UlU26431255RExg
> 
> That's only $9 per cane and the crook looks pretty wide. I found that link on a cane fighting board that I visit and I asked a guy who bought one how it measured up compared to the Canemasters canes.
> I will post his response here as soon as I get it.
> ...


 
Looking forward to it.....


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks nice.  I wonder, though, what kind of hickory wood they're using?  Some grades are much more "impact resistant" than others, after all.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 5, 2007)

I look forward to hearing what your friend say's as well.  I get canes from Bujinkan Ed Martin who in turn get's them from the Amish.  These are really resiliant and I have never had one break.

http://www.pennsylvaniabujinkan.com/Dojo/New Equip3.htm

Ed is busy so sometimes it takes a day for a reply but his equipment is really durable!


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 5, 2007)

Hickory wood is easily the best bang / buck when it comes to wooden weapons, as long as you get a good grade of wood.  It's tough, resilient, yet pretty darn inexpensive compared to the exotic tropical hardwoods.  

I'll be ordering one of these pretty soon.  Even if it's just to satisfy my curiousity, it's well worth the $$$ spent.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 5, 2007)

Since we're all sharing our secrets, can't not share the handmade sticks (any kind you want) by my friend Jimmo the Caneman: http://www.caneman2.com/ He makes his whole living off this, and he'll let you pick the stock, and call the shots all the way through the process. If nothing else, he has a lot of interests, so please visit his site just to get an overview (or, maybe you like blues, or Zydeco), or old pickups, or whatever, like he does.


----------



## Carol (Jul 5, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Since we're all sharing our secrets, can't not share the handmade sticks (any kind you want) by my friend Jimmo the Caneman: http://www.caneman2.com/ He makes his whole living off this, and he'll let you pick the stock, and call the shots all the way through the process. If nothing else, he has a lot of interests, so please visit his site just to get an overview (or, maybe you like blues, or Zydeco), or old pickups, or whatever, like he does.



*link saved*  That's bloody awesome.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 5, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> *link saved*  That's bloody awesome.


 Thanks, Carol. He's a great guy and works his tail off.


----------



## Carol (Jul 5, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Thanks, Carol. He's a great guy and works his tail off.



He sounds like it.  Dang, I'd love to meet him. It'd be worth the trip just to have a chance to talk about sticks an' old cars while listening to the blues.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 5, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> He sounds like it.  Dang, I'd love to meet him. It'd be worth the trip just to have a chance to talk about sticks an' old cars while listening to the blues.



Yeah, I know what you mean. Seems like a lot of my favorite people are thousands of miles away. Jimmo loves to email, too, tho. Hit him up sometime. He'll upload photos of stuff you're interested in, too. Kind of a wizard that way. Be sure to mention me, if you think of it, and tell 'im I said Hey.


----------

